# 96372 with 20552 or 20553



## michelleuhl (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it correct to use a 59 modifier when doing not only trigger point injections but also a toradol injection for pain ?  The site is noted for both on the note and the dx is the same.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 15, 2009)

michelleuhl said:


> Is it correct to use a 59 modifier when doing not only trigger point injections but also a toradol injection for pain ?  The site is noted for both on the note and the dx is the same.



I believe for documentation sake, it would have to state that the IM injection was performed at a different site...


----------



## michelleuhl (Jul 15, 2009)

yes in these instances the sites are different and noted on the dictation


----------

